# If you were to have a baby do you want a boy or a girl?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

tell us..


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i've always wanted a boy. being a girl myself, i find that girls are a lot of work... like we go completely insane when we hit that puberty. At least that's what i did. maybe boys are the same but i like to think they're sweet little angels.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

If I were to have only 1 child, I'd prefer a girl.

Ideally though, I'd want 6 of each.


----------



## Strawberry Jam (Jul 14, 2013)

boy.

gotta keep the family name going


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

A girl.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Lipizzan said:


> i've always wanted a boy. being a girl myself, i find that girls are a lot of work... like we go completely insane when we hit that puberty. At least that's what i did. maybe boys are the same but i like to think they're sweet little angels.


If you think boys are easy or angels it will be the shock of your life I assure you. My mom always says that girls are easier.

Anyways girl I only want baby animals though human babies are too much trouble.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Puppet Master said:


> If you think boys are easy or angels it will be the shock of your life I assure you. My mom always says that girls are easier.


I think I'd want to have a daughter up until the teen years and then wish I had a son.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I hope I have girls. Or at least one girl. :b I think I'd have a better idea how to raise her.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A girl


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I eventually want both, so I have no preference.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Puppet Master said:


> Anyways girl I only want baby animals though human babies are too much trouble.


Me too, I want kittens, lots and lots of kittens.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I want a boy and a girl.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I wouldn't know what to do with a girl. I'm a toy cars, planes and lego sort of person.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I always thought it would be cool to have a older brother. So boy and than at least one girl, if I ever even have children that is. But I'm sure I'd be happy with whatever the sex is.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I hope I have girls. Or at least one girl. :b I think I'd have a better idea how to raise her.


She'd probably end up being a stripper.


----------



## scaredlittlemama (Jun 5, 2013)

Wanted one of each but have three boys instead. Definitely can't imagine life without them. They're the loves of my life


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Puppet Master said:


> Anyways girl I only want baby animals though human babies are too much trouble.


Same. I plan on getting a cat. It's not a replacement for a baby, I just love pets, but kids not so much lol.

If I ever had a baby, I'd want a girl I guess. It's be easier to teach her everything. If it was a boy, I'd have to talk to him about guy problems when he grows up and teach him how to shave and that's not my area of expertise. I would think singe mothers would have more problems with boys.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

If I could have only one child, I would want a boy. I have a younger brother and younger male cousins so I'm more used to boys. Plus you don't have to deal with as much teenage drama with boys.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

TheBLA said:


> I think I'd want to have a daughter up until the teen years and then wish I had a son.


^This. Little girls are great when you can dress them in cute outfits, but a terror as teens.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Boy


----------



## Beauty and the Beast (Jun 27, 2013)

i love to have both, if only 1 then wil be proud to have any, i love to have babies so i dont care. 
My love for them is unending just as my mama n dad r to me n my brothers.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Girls are a pain I would want a boy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

In an ideal world, I'd have one of each. If I were to have only one child, it wouldn't matter the sex. I would just be thrilled to have a child. I've always been more nervous at the thought of having a girl though.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

BOY 
girls are just EH!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

honestly, a boy. just because I feel I would have more to offer and connect with him, with a girl a lot would be on mom.

though I imagine that if I ever do somehow have a child, whatever the gender, it'll be the happiest day of my life.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have a preference. But if I do ever have a kid, it'll be just the one.



Canucklehead said:


> She'd probably end up being a stripper.


Wow, that's a surprisingly distasteful and unnecessary comment given the lighthearted topic.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I still have some pretty negative ideas about males internalized (even though I know they don't apply to all males), so I'd be really concerned about having a boy.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I want 1 girl and 1 boy, no more then that lol.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Both, but I guess if I could only have one, I would slightly lean towards a girl. No idea why. I guess it's because I've been raised around girls.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Girl. . I don't know maybe a boy actually because I want to be the only girl, he-he! 
No, honestly I'd be happy with whatever.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've always found little girls cuter, and I don't feel as awkward if I'm asked to babysit one. I wouldn't mind a boy though. It's obviously different when it's your own child though, so I don't think I'd mind. Is it weird that I have names planned even though I don't know if I want any or not?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I'm not gonna be selfish and spread my useless genes around like a lot of brainless people do. I'm well aware that me having babies will not benefit the human race.


^This
Also, it's kind of weird that most people seem to have a preference for boys, yet women always seem to get put on some sort of pedestal in Western countries.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Grand said:


> I would never have children, but I would not want a boy if I did. I know that much.
> Of course it's hard to raise girls in this world, because girls are taught to hate themselves.


+1


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Id want a hermaphrodite. Im upset that isn't an opion.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> Me too, I want kittens, lots and lots of kittens.


Cat lovers of SAS unite!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

If I were to have one kid, probably a boy.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I do have a nearly 2-year-old nephew who I practically consider my child. I don't really know why, but I'm soooo glad he turned out to be a boy. I guess it's because subconsciously I know that will make it much easier for us to bond when he's a little older.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Lipizzan said:


> i've always wanted a boy. being a girl myself, i find that girls are a lot of work... like we go completely insane when we hit that puberty. At least that's what i did. maybe boys are the same but i like to think they're sweet little angels.


Hey, you said you were male

see:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/are-you-a-jerk-524865/index2.html#post1065124153

Your excuse was that you thought "fe" was the chemical sign for iron, and you thought "female" meant "iron man".

That's not nice.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i want to have three kids: 2 boys and 1 girl, born two years apart (b-g-b) and all in odd numbered years and on the cusp of where a water sign meets an air sign meets a douche sign. and idc about the boys but the girl's name gotta end in a vowel so that when i yell the name will carry. also i will refer to the youngest one as "my gay son" with non-existent libertarian vegan amazonian bogan friends, regardless of his actual orientation.

damnit, now you all know too damn much about my future children.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

A girl, I don't think I would be any good with a son (own father-son experience)


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i think i'd be fine with any, 100% honest.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

A boy


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

hoddesdon said:


> Hey, you said you were male
> 
> see:
> 
> ...


I apologize. I really am a female/girl/woman though


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ A woman pretending to be a man who is pretending to be a woman :get


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

One of each. :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It doesn't really matter. Either sex can be indoctrinated. 

A girl might be better since they are usually less hyper and less violent than boys. I can't stand hyper creatures. 

I wouldn't want a prissy daughter though. If she said she wanted to wear all pink and wanted to become a princess, I'd be so disappointed. Same with having a boy that was obsessed with violent toys. :|

Most likely I will just get 2 cats (one boy and one girl), though. I looooooove cats. My mom had 2 cats when I was born, Ivan (tabby) and Liza (tuxedo). They slept in the crib with me sometimes.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What kind of a question is this?

*sneeze*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I would love to have a girl.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A healthy child would be good for me. I have the twin gene, one of each would be cool, but two is not enough


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

With my luck it would be a girl. That would be the only way that I could deal with a little one too. I would know the kind of crap they come up with


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A girl i guess. I'm used to girls since i live with my sister and her two daughters. I've been around them since they were born.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I would be overprotective of a girl. Boys aren't that smart. I think I would just get a dog.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it would be better if I never had children as I don't like them and I would probably cause them to have a mental breakdown from pressure. 

But, if I was forced to take care of a kid for some reason, then I'd probably choose a boy as I think there are less things that can go wrong. Boys just become violent. However, most girls get moody, infatuated, and pregnant, and I don't want to deal with that.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I would want kittens or puppies. Not a human baby.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hadron said:


> I'm not gonna be selfish and *spread my useless genes around like a lot of brainless people do*. I'm well aware that me having babies will not benefit the human race.


Same here, there's no way I'm passing these ****ty genes on; there's too many people on this planet as it is anyways.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

lol a boy


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm allergic to children.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd be grateful to have either, but I'd rather have a little girl :b


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Girl, because I feel like I couldn't teach a son how to be a man



SuperSky said:


> I wouldn't know what to do with a girl. I'm a toy cars, planes and lego sort of person.


:con Well you played with those toys, so why couldn't your daughter?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

sebastian1 said:


> :con Well you played with those toys, so why couldn't your daughter?


/insert mind-blown gif


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It doesn't matter to me *shrugs*


----------



## sincerelymargaret (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd want a son first, then a daughter. That way, the boy would hopefully be able to protect his little sister. Also, if the boy has cute friends that come over, how could the girl complain?


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Girls!

Boys are boring :no


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Girly girly


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Girl. I don't want to play war games with my kid. Boys play stupid games :sus


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Definitely a boy. Is it sad that I already have a bunch of names in my head I want to call him? But I'd love to have a boy and do all that cliched father/son type stuff like play catch, teach him to ride a bike, take him places like sports games and museums, everything. I'd love nothing more than a son. :blush I just need to find me a woman first lol...


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not so certain I would want kids, but if I did though I would prefer a boy


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Probably a girl. I wouldn't know how to relate to a boy.


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)

If I ever do decide to have a kid, then definitely a boy. Girls are too much trouble, lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't want any kids. I wouldn't have any time to myself. Definitely not worth it.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Having 8 nieces and nephews I've come to the conclusion that I definitely would want a girl. Boys are so much louder and crazy. Preferably it would be a tomboy though.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I want a girl that I can turn into Hit-Girl, and we can fight crime together. I think having a tomboy daughter would be the best.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't want any kids. I wouldn't have any time to myself. Definitely not worth it.


Exactly how I feel, I don't want kids AT ALL. But hypothetically, I don't really have a gender preference. I think there's good and bad with both.

As far as the whole thing about boys being "easier," and teenage girls being the worst thing ever, that really isn't the case if you have good girls. My sister and I are very drama-free people and my mom says that parenting us only got easier as we got older.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

In the past three generations in my family, a boy is born after the third girl.

I'm certain my first born will likely be female.


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

neither


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't want any baby.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

A little girl  I'm looking forward to having kids.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I want a little boy first, and then a girl.  But either way, I'm pretty sure I'd be obsessed with both. xD


----------



## Anonyone (Aug 21, 2013)

All girls.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Boy!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

1 girl


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Honestly, one thing I know about myself is that I'm very much a person who reacts strongly to emotional situations. I'm already afflicted with severe depression, and knowing how immature/inexperienced I still am, I can say with complete confidence that I shouldn't be a mother to anyone. There's already too many parents out there who shouldn't be parents, like I always say. And I'd like to be unencumbered as I can considering I'm having a hard enough time trying to take care of myself as it is. Too much responsibility, but not only that, but, knowing how mentally unstable I am, it's very likely that once I were to have a kid I'd likely experience postpartum depression ala Brooke Shields. God knows how that will turn out for me. I just... don't want to subject a kid to that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Either will do. I'm pretty confident in my genetics.

Although, not gonna lie, that article that PTD posted awhile back about more manly looking men having less attractive daughters has stuck in my mind ever since. Aka the Bruce Willis/Rumor Willis effect.

I've been consciously trying to pick out "prettier" more effeminate men (not like this is something new for me). :lol

Baby faced guys are my thing.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Baby faced guys are my thing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd want two kids, I think having a sibling is pretty important, so in that case one of each but generally no preference.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


>


You mad?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> You mad?


No! I meant that the men you post on SAS are always square-faced, manly men with deep set eyes, beards and ****. It's not how I envision "baby-faced" so I got puzzled.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Boy first then a girl.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I wouldn't care, boy or girl. As long as the child is healthy and happy.
If it were an "it" from the Andromeda Galaxy I would be happy.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Gender doesn't matter to me to be honest, as long as my child was healthy and happy it'd be perfect.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

If I were to only have one child, I'd prefer a boy so that I can carry on the family name. However, I do think my first baby will be a girl. Everytime I dreamed that I became a father, my baby was a girl.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I do want at least one of each, but if I were to have only one, I'd want a boy.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Boy or an abortion are the only options

My brother had a baby recently and they didn't check the sex before I think he was a bit relieved when the right choice came out


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't care, but I always imagine a little girl. But that's maybe because I have 5 nieces, so it's kind of conditioned me.

But this is the realm of a hypothetical. Not sure I want kids. Maybe much later on, and so by then I'd be in the realm of adoption being the safer bet. Safer as in no health problems due to my partners and my age and things.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know.....maybe a boy. I might be afraid to have a girl.....she might turn out like me. I don't know if I'd want that payback, lol. I guess the boy could end up w/ some problems, too, though. Oh man, I don't know. I'd just deal w/ whatever sex I ended up w/ if I had a kid...haha.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

boy. i was a pain in the butt growing up, if it was a girl and she got pregnant so young i'd be pissed!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I must have a girl first, ITS MY DESTINY! ...


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted I don't care. I'd like to have a boy first; but just so long as the baby is healthy, it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I've decided I don't care. I don't want kids at all, honestly.

But I have this weird stereotype in my head (and I have no idea where it came from) that boys with dark hair are little bratty punks from ages 6-10. I just look at them and hate them. Again...where did this come from? I don't know. Maybe because most of my bullies in elementary school looked like that? Anyway, every time it happens I tell myself OH MY GOD stop this child did nothing to you. Kids with blonde/red hair don't bother me. Logically I realize hair color has nothing to do with brattiness, but...yeah wow go me. :/


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

A boy. Boys seem so much easier to raise and deal with.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I want a baby dinosaur.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not keen on children but girls are cuter.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

doesnt matter.Both are always equal.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

A healthy one


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

I want my first baby to be a boy,but I'd like to have at least 3 children and I hope one or more will be a girl.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I want a daughter more, but I also want both a boy and a girl.


----------

